# How To Touch-In Stone Chips Video



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

How to touch-in stone chips video:






What I found interesting was the use of the masking tape to make a 'tool' for applying the paint, similar to the often recommended ****tail stick.

Hope the video helps with the often asked question 'how do I touch-in stone chips'.

Alan W


----------

